# A "ch" miért nem teljes jogú betű a magyar ABC-ben?



## franknagy

A hang létezik.

Elég sokszor előfordul idegen szavakban:
Technika, pech, parachor, bacchanália.

Keresztnevekben ingadozva:
Ráhel vagy Ráchel?

Az Allah, potroh, sah szavakban  egyszerű h-val jelöljük.

Hát akkor miért feledkeznek meg róla az ABC-rendben, és az elválasztási szabályzatban?


----------



## Zsanna

Talán azért, mert nem annyira gyakori, hogy külön figyelmet igényeljen.

A bacchanália elválasztása egyébként meglepett (benne van a HSz-ben): bac-chanália. A meglepetésem oka azonban valószínűleg az, hogy halvány fogalmam nincs, hogy hogy kell a szót kiejteni. (Hacsak nem "bakhanália"-szerűen, de akkor viszont nem vonható egy csoportba pl. a pechhel és a technikával...)


----------



## francisgranada

A _bacchanália _a _Bacchus_-ból származik, ami a latinban a görög _Βάκχος _latinosított átvétele. A _Βάκχος_ kiejtése kb. "bákkhosz" (bák-khosz) lehetett. A latin abc-ben sincs külön "ch", mert az ott is csak idegen, főleg görög, eredetű szavakban fordul elő. A görög abc-ben viszont van: *χ*. 

 A magyar abc-be szerintem tök fölösleges lenne bevezetni csak azért, mert egynéhány görög eredetű latin szóban használjuk. Azon szavakban, amelyeket egyenesen a görögből vettünk  át (általában szémélynevekről van szó), a *χ *betűt  _kh_-nek írjuk át, például  _Plutarkhosz_. 

A _pech _szerintem kivétel. Azért írjuk céhával, mert jobban nem tudjuk leírni ... Szerintem írhatnánk _peh_-nek is, de ez azt jelenthetné, hogy  _pe_-nek kell ejteni, ami nem felel meg a valóságnak.


----------



## seirios

Egyszerűsítve: azért nem része a 'ch' a magyar ábécének, mert csak jövevényszavak írásmódjában használjuk. Viszont nincs hangalaki eltérés a 'h' és 'ch' között, a magyar nyelv nem tesz különbséget a 'h' hang különböző képzési és ejtési módjai között, mint pl. a holland, vagy különösen a sémi nyelvek.

Egyébként a pech sem kivétel, csak azért írjuk h-val, mert a német nyelvben így írják és mi onnan vettük át.


----------



## francisgranada

seirios said:


> .... Egyébként a pech sem kivétel, csak azért írjuk h-val, mert a német nyelvben így írják és mi onnan vettük át.


Ez világos, én csak arra akartam utalani, hogy meghonosodott szó lévén, elvileg nem volna muszáj a magyarban ch-val írni. Például az _oláh, kehely_, ... stb. szavakat sem írjuk ch-val, holott az átadó nyelvekben _ch_ (vagy annak megfelelő betű) szerepelt.


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> A _bacchanália _a _Bacchus_-ból származik, ami a latinban a görög _Βάκχος _latinosított átvétele. A _Βάκχος_ kiejtése kb. "bákkhosz" (bák-khosz) lehetett. A latin abc-ben sincs külön "ch", mert az ott is csak idegen, főleg görög, eredetű szavakban fordul elő. A görög abc-ben viszont van: *χ*.
> 
> A magyar abc-be szerintem tök fölösleges lenne bevezetni csak azért, mert egynéhány görög eredetű latin szóban használjuk. Azon szavakban, amelyeket egyenesen a görögből vettünk  át (általában szémélynevekről van szó), a *χ *betűt  _kh_-nek írjuk át, például  _Plutarkhosz_.



Ez rendben van, de még mindig nem tudom, hogy a bacchanália hogy jön a listába (frankéba) és hogy kell kiejteni, ha már az elválasztása ilyen furcsa.

P.S. Seirios, welcome to our forum!


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... de még mindig nem tudom, hogy a bacchanália hogy jön a listába (frankéba) és hogy kell kiejteni, ha már az elválasztása ilyen furcsa.


Szerintem a helyesírásból kiindulva _bakchanáliának _(tehát egy "k" és utána egy német "ch") kellene, de ha úgy mondjuk, hogy _bakhanália_, az majdnem ugyanúgy hangzik ... Ez megfelel az elválasztásnak is: _bac-chanália_ (=bak-chanália).


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem a helyesírásból kiindulva _bakchanáliának _(tehát egy "k" és utána egy német "ch") kellene, de ha úgy mondjuk, hogy _bakhanália_, az majdnem ugyanaz ...



Azért hoztam föl a bacchanália példáját, hogy íme: csak a első betűjét kettőzzük meg, mint a cs-nek a befuccsol szóban, tehát mégis befogadtuk a ch-t a magyar kettősbetűk körébe.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> Azért hoztam föl a bacchanália példáját, hogy íme: csak a első betűjét kettőzzük meg, mint a cs-nek a befuccsol szóban, tehát mégis befogadtuk a ch-t a magyar kettősbetűk körébe.


Én viszont pont azt próbálom magyarázni, hogy nem így van, hanem két külön mássalhangzóról van szó: k + kh, vagyis görögül _κχ, _(nem _χχ _!) ami latin helyesírással _c+ch, _tehát _cch._


----------



## seirios

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem a helyesírásból kiindulva _bakchanáliának _(tehát egy "k" és utána egy német "ch") kellene, de ha úgy mondjuk, hogy _bakhanália_, az majdnem ugyanaz ...




Emlékeim szerint egyetemi tanáraink erős h-val ejtették, de mivel fogalmunk nincs az eredeti ógörög kiejtésről, szerintem lehet így is, úgy is ejteni.

Egyébként ezek mindig becsapósak. Emlékszem még, ahogy általános iskolában az orrunkra koppintottak a tanáraink, hogy "Nem Kikerónak ejtük, hanem Cicerónak!". Pedig sajnos az előbbi az autentikus (nem mintha mi ezt akkor tudtuk volna). De mára ez bizonyított tény (ugyanígy Kajszár és nem Cézár, Kajkília és nem Cecília és így tovább). De mára ezt csak akadémikusok használják, miközben a világ többi része a Csézár v. Cézár, Csecsília v. Cecília dilemma mentén birkózik. Előbbit nyilván az olasz (és egyéb újlatin) kultúrán edzettek vallják helyesnek, utóbbit pedig a germán kultúrkör fiai.


----------



## franknagy

Aha, a bacchanália olyan, mint a malacság, ahol az c és az s csak véletlenül találkozik, az automatikus elválasztó és betűrendbe szedő programok íróinak nagy örömére.


> (tehát egy "k" és utána egy német "ch") kellene


Ki tudja azokat egymás után kiejteni?


----------



## francisgranada

seirios said:


> ... fogalmunk nincs az eredeti ógörög kiejtésről,


Egy kicsit azért van, többek közt éppen a _bacchanália _féle szavakból lehet rá következtetni, t.i. a rómaiak elég következesen használták a _ch, ph, th_ kettősbetűket a _χ, φ, θ _hangok jelölésére a görög  eredetű szavakban.  





> ...szerintem lehet így is, úgy is ejteni.


Persze ...


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> Aha, a bacchanália olyan, mint a malacság, ahol az c és az s csak véletlenül találkozik, az automatikus elválasztó és betűrendbe szedő programok íróinak nagy örömére.
> 
> Ki tudja azokat egymás után kiejteni?


Na, végre, csak eljutott a célig... (Bár semmi köze a malacsághoz, de mindegy.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Na, végre, csak eljutott a célig...


Hála Istennek   . Még egy megjegyzés, a tárgyilagosság kedvéért: ne tévesszük össze a _valódi_ kiejtést (ami műszerekkel mérhető) a _vélt_ kiejtéssel (amit hiszünk). Igazából nem egyes pontosan meghatározott _hangokból _(vagy az ezeknek megfelelő _betűkből_) "rakjuk" össze a szavakat, amikor kiejtük őket, hanem inkább az egész _szót _(mondatot, stb ...) artikuláljuk az adott nyelv és a fizikai lehetőségek korlátain belül.  Röviden, ez azt is jelenti, hogy de facto _nem minden kiejthető _amit le tudunk írni...

Tehát a kérdéses _bacchanáliát _illetőleg, valószínűleg mindegy, hogy magyarul  tudatosan _bakchanáliát_, _bachchanáliát, bakkhanáliát _vagy _bakhanáliát _ejtünk-e, az eredmény (szinte) ugyanaz ...


----------



## Zsanna

Az elválasztás és az eredeti problémafelvetés szempontjából viszont nem ugyanaz...

Valószínűleg változó kiejtésű (ami nem ismeretlen a nyelvünkben, egyetértek), de azt hiszem, hogy mégsem volt olyan egyértelmű, hogy miért kérdeztem a kiejtésére...
Nekem ugyanis a hosszú "ch"-s kiejtés jutott volna először eszembe (ahogy - gondolom - franknak is), de ekkor nem stimmel a kiejtés a jelölt elválasztási móddal. 
Az ugyanis feltételezi, hogy a "bac" c-je valószínűleg "k" a kiejtésben, míg az elválasztás utáni "ch" pedig az "erős h", azaz két különböző hangot kell egymás után ejteni.


----------



## franknagy

seirios said:


> Egyszerűsítve: azért nem része a 'ch' a magyar ábécének, mert csak jövevényszavak írásmódjában használjuk. Viszont nincs hangalaki eltérés a 'h' és 'ch' között, a magyar nyelv nem tesz különbséget a 'h' hang különböző képzési és ejtési módjai között, mint pl. a holland, vagy különösen a sémi nyelvek.
> 
> Egyébként a pech sem kivétel, csak azért írjuk h-val, mert a német nyelvben így írják és mi onnan vettük át.


A Te válaszodnak ellentmond az X használata. Az is csak jövevényszavakban fordul elő, mégis használjuk.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> A Te válaszodnak ellentmond az X használata. Az is csak jövevényszavakban fordul elő, mégis használjuk.


Használjuk a ch-t is. A különbséget abban látom, hogy az _*x*_ _betű _része a klasszikus latin abc-nek (amit átvettünk és kibővítettünk), de _ch_ kettősbetű nem. A _ch_ tulajdoképpen _k+h_ (hehezes _k_).


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...Az ugyanis feltételezi, hogy a "bac" c-je valószínűleg "k" a kiejtésben, míg az elválasztás utáni "ch" pedig az "erős h", azaz két különböző hangot kell egymás után ejteni.


Persze, azt hiszen, hogy ezt már "megállapítottuk". Én az elébb csak azt akartam mondani, hogyha valaki _kch_-ejt ki (anélkül, hogy szünetet tartana a két hang között) az a valósagban ugyanúgy fog hangzani egy másik személy számára, mintha az illető hosszú "német" _ch_-t akart volna mondani, mert a kétféle kiejtésnek az artikulációja egybeesik a természetes beszédben. 

Tehát szerintem "tudatosan" _bakchanáliát _kellene ejtenünk függetlenül attól, hogy az a valóságban hogy hangzik. (Úgy mint pl. tudatosan  _lábszár_-t mondunk, mégis _lápszár_-nak hangzik).


----------



## Akitlosz

Négy fajta különböző H hang is van.

1. *H*ó, *h*alad, i*h*at stb. Ez van a magyar nyelvben.
2. A német i*ch*, magyar pe*ch* szóban.
3. A német a*ch*t szóban, de a Rá*h*el is lehet ilyen.
4. mély, torok h kh, mint például az egyiptomi E*(k)h*naton szóban. (Tudom, ma már nem így ejtjük, de már úgysem tudja senki sem úgy ejteni, ahogyan az egyiptomiak ejtették 3500 éve. Eredetileg ez egy negyedik fajta H hang.)

A magyar nyelvben csak egy fajta h van magyar szavakban, a többi csak idegen (eredetű) szavakban fordul elő. Valószínűleg ezért nem tartottak szükségesnek rá külön betűt, de ilyen alapon az x,q,w is feleslegesek lennének.


----------



## franknagy

Mindig csodálkoztam az ilyen ex cathedra kijelentéseken, hogy "az egyiptomiak így ejtették". Ugyan már, ki ült fel a időgépre, magnóval a kezében, és agyon sem verték a célállomáson boszorkányságért, meglátván a fura eszközeit és a ruháját?


----------



## Akitlosz

Az egyiptomiaknak 4 fajta hieroglifájuk volt a h hangra. Nem azért, mert unatkoztak, hanem mert négyféle h-t használtak. A hellének pedig nagyon nem tudták helyesen kiejteni az egyiptomi szavakat. S le is írták, hogy miért nem.
Csodálkozni persze lehet, azt soha nem tilos.


----------



## franknagy

> Nem azért, mert unatkoztak, hanem mert négyféle h-t használtak.


Ha az a négyféle H négy fonéma volt, azaz szavak jelentését különböztette meg mint a kedvenc e-ë szembenállásod, akkor indokolt volt a négy hieroglifa használata. Általános szabály, hogy a beszélt nyelvek megértése a különbségek felfogásán alapul. Az kisgyerek megtanulja felismerni az anyanyelvi hangok különbségét. Iskolás kortól pedig vért pisil, hogy az idegen nyelvekben meg tudja tanulni az anyanyelvében lényegtelen, nem fonéma értékű, abban jelentéktelen eltéréseket.


----------

